# Cruncher Parts for Crunchers



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a *TEAM ONLY THREAD.*

No scroungers or resellers. We have ways to find you...

If someone on the TPU WCG Team needs parts because a Cruncher is down...or has spares to get a Cruncher up this is the thread.

This thread is not going to sidestep the TPU For Sale subforum or any of the Terms of Service here. This is about Crunchers helping Crunchers. PM for advice if unsure how or what to post

I'll start. 

I had to decommision some rigs. I have a lot of odds and ends. I don't really want to sell my gear...if I did I would post up a For Sale thread. But I am willing to help out a fellow Team Member in a pinch. PM. 

*No Discussion of prices. This is not a For Sale/Want To Buy zone. *


Link to World Community Grid: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/index.jsp

Link the TPU WCG Team Statistics: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Want to know more? Just ask!



123bob said:


> Come join our team!
> 
> We use our machines spare cycles to run an application called BOINC.  This application hooks into a project server, like at World Community Grid (WCG), to perform research for projects.  These projects include finding cures for cancer and other diseases.  There are also projects to help grow better rice crops and one for energy research.  Running this application is known as "crunching".
> 
> ...


----------



## mike047 (Apr 30, 2009)

I also will share parts with needy crunchers, just ask.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah... there I was thinking this thread was for Xeon, Clearspeed, and Quadro FX enthusiasts! LOL


----------



## richjordan255 (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry for my ignorance but whats a cruncher chaps


----------



## alucasa (Apr 30, 2009)

richjordan255 said:


> sorry for my ignorance but whats a cruncher chaps



A CPU and a motherboard and a set of RAM. 

That were used to crunch but need to be *Ahem* gotten rid of, and sellers sell only to fellow crunchers at usually cheaper prices.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

richjordan255 said:


> sorry for my ignorance but whats a cruncher chaps



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

CD, add a link in your first post to our teams for F@H and WCG...it'll help people understand and want to join. 


Great idea by the way....this is why TPU is the best place to be..I don't see this on any other forums.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 30, 2009)

richjordan255 said:


> sorry for my ignorance but whats a cruncher chaps



Come join our team! 

We use our machines spare cycles to run an application called BOINC.  This application hooks into a project server, like at World Community Grid (WCG), to perform research for projects.  These projects include finding cures for cancer and other diseases.  There are also projects to help grow better rice crops and one for energy research.  Running this application is known as "crunching".

We volunteer our time and resources to do this.  The results of the research are then made available for the entire world.  

What we commonly refer to as a "cruncher rig" is a rig that does nothing but crunch.  It is solely dedicated to doing this work.  Some of us have our main rigs to play games, surf, work, etc on.  We also maintain a group of "cruncher rigs".  When you have more than one of those, you have what we call a "crunching farm".  Some of the bigger farmers, like Rammie, run dozens of these machines.   It can get quite addicting and bend your credit card if you want.

Cruncher rigs can be strange beasts.  You usually want as fast and as highly overclocked CPU and Mobo as you can get.  Good cooling is desirable since this machine will run 24/7/365, if you do it right.  Clocking RAM does not seem to matter much.  Since this machine is dedicated to crunching, there is no need for a high powered vid card.  So, some folks have taken to running old PCI vid cards. Others even run without video and control the machine remotely.

In my case, I have had a lot of people I know and love go away from cancer.  I donated a good portion of money to cancer research but didn't know how it was used.  I still donate, but now it grows my cruncher farm.  This way I can contribute directly and see how efficient I can make my contribution be.  I run a total of 16 overclocked quads, spread across 3 WCG accounts. 

Regards, and hope you join us,
Bob


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for the explanation


----------



## crtecha (Apr 30, 2009)

I have three old gateways im firing up soon to fold 24/7 soon.  If anyone needs parts let me know.  I have a bunch of older parts that Id love to give away to help out.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2009)

I am going to fire up my old Athlon XP and socket 423 systems to crunch 24/7. I also have parts that I can donate if need be.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a great way to find a good home for those old rigs. Those of us that have become addicted to Crunching probably have high powered rigs that have surplanted our earlier Crunchers. Those early crunchers could still be helping the cause.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 30, 2009)

i am looking for a quad core intel chip, most preferably a Q8200 [would like to run 1:1 ratio 1066mhz ram on a p35 board]

currently have an e2140 overclocked to the limits of my cooler


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2009)

How about a Q8300?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2009)

i've actually been looking for a quad to replace my e82 with...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've actually been looking for a quad to replace my e82 with...




A Q9550


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

QX9650 perhaps?


----------



## mrhuggles (May 1, 2009)

Q8300, 7.5x multiplier... sounds perfect.

7.5*533 = almost 4ghz, think a Q8300 could do 4ghz on a default Q6600 cooler?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> Q8300, 7.5x multiplier... sounds perfect.
> 
> 7.5*533 = almost 4ghz, think a Q8300 could do 4ghz on a default Q6600 cooler?



I doubt it. I've got it under a TRUE but the mobo is not much of an OCer (Zotac 610i)

Depends a lot on the mobo and RAM but mostof my gear runs out of breath around 480 FSB


----------



## mrhuggles (May 1, 2009)

i wanna run 533mhz fsb, have a asus p5k, and some really nice cheap 1066mhz ram from ocz, the platinum 1gb ones


----------



## PaulieG (May 1, 2009)

I have a Q6600 in my dedicated cruncher that runs kind of hot. I'd love to get a hold of a 45nm quad for a higher OC and more efficient crunching. If I can work out a deal with someone, it would be great. 

On the flip side, if I could get a hold of a 45nm, I'd donate the Q6600 to another aspiring cruncher. I also have a bunch of miscellaneous parts around, including a decent wireless-N router and PCI adapter to match, if anyone could use it for wireless crunching.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 1, 2009)

does the wireless adapter support B+G? if it does i sure could use it.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

I went through a spate where I was buying wireless adapters for everything...now I have three extra lol...feast or famine.

I do have some 45nm quads. Can't just give them away though. I wish...


----------



## PaulieG (May 1, 2009)

I'll give someone looking for a Quad a VERY special deal on a Q6600, if they are going to use it for crunching!! Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2009)

Wish I would have seen this before I bought an X3210 

I haven't folded/crunched before (because I'm living at my grandma's temporarily and don't want to run up her electric bill) but once I'm at school I plan to fold or crunch.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

Good deal.

Well looks like my idle Q8300 is going to a good home.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2009)

If anyone has a hard drive that WORKS and is IDE or SATA for free or uber cheap I really need it. It's all I need for my folding rig. Got a Semperon and a 8800GTS in it right now. 
Size doesn't matter. As long as it hold XP.


----------



## mike047 (May 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If anyone has a hard drive that WORKS and is IDE or SATA for free or uber cheap I really need it. It's all I need for my folding rig. Got a Semperon and a 8800GTS in it right now.
> Size doesn't matter. As long as it hold XP.



YHPM


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2009)

Shadow-LMK if you still need one, I'll send one your way.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

HDDs aplenty


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> HDDs aplenty




Hmmnnn, in that case can you spare one to this guy? 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93111


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

TEAM only. Get him on the Team and we'll talk


----------



## Charper2013 (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> TEAM only. Get him on the Team and we'll talk



Ill be on the team soon


----------



## Charper2013 (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> TEAM only. Get him on the Team and we'll talk



Is the website down or something?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2009)

the rules are set though... you MUST be on the team already before you qualify for any deals in this thread.


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Is the website down or something?




Not sure but I cannot get in there for some reason to download set up my other rig


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Shadow-LMK if you still need one, I'll send one your way.



Just got one off of mike, thinking of buying cyberdruids so I'm good  Thanks for the offers and stuff guys!


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

There is a thread on the topic of WCG servers in the subforum.


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2009)

I have a bunch of stuff I'm ready to sell, but don't have pix yet so can't formally post in for sale section.  Would it be appropriate for me to post what I have here to what people might be interested in or should I wait until I have pix and post in the for sale section?


----------



## PaulieG (May 3, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I have a bunch of stuff I'm ready to sell, but don't have pix yet so can't formally post in for sale section.  Would it be appropriate for me to post what I have here to what people might be interested in or should I wait until I have pix and post in the for sale section?



You may go ahead and offer what you have to crunchers. Your word is good here. Your old Xig cooler is in one of my crunchers right now.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

I need to decide whether I am keeping all my misc LC gear or selling it or setting up some higher efficiency crunchers...


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You may go ahead and offer what you have to crunchers. Your word is good here. Your old Xig cooler is in one of my crunchers right now.



OK, here's my 'junk'.

*CPU's*
1        AMD Phenom 9600 quad core Agena 2.3GHz    $75
3        Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core    $125
*CPU coolers*
1        ZALMAN CNPS9500 AT    $25
1        ASUS Arctic Square 92mm Vapo Bearing CPU Cooler     $25
1        ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler    $35
*Memory*
2        WINTEC AMPX 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066     $25
1        Patriot Viper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066    $50
1        pqi TURBO 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 533    $17
1        Patriot 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800    $20
1        WINTEC AMPX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800    $40
2        WINTEC AMPX 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800    $20
2        OCZ Platinum 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066    $30
*Video*
1       BIOSTAR V7302GS56 GeForce 7300GS 512MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16     $25
1        MSI RX2400PRO-TD256EH Radeon HD 2400PRO    $15
1        GIGABYTE GV-NX84G256H GeForce 8400 GS 256MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16   $20
1        MSI RX1550-TD128EH Radeon X1550 Support up to 512MB (128MB onboard) 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16   $15
*Motherboards*
3        MSI P35 Neo2-FR LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX     $55
1        ASUS M3A AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX     $25
*Power*
1        COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro 550 RS-550-ACAA-A1 550W    $55
*Accessories*
1        LINKSKEY LKV-248AUSK 4-Port Desktop USB + PS/2 KVM Switch w/ Audio & Mic    $55
*Cases*
1        Athenatech A6603BB.450 Black SECC Steel ATX Mini Tower Computer Case 450W Power Supply    $45
1        Athenatech Black Aluminum Face Plate / Steel Chassis A3701BB ATX Media Center / HTPC Case    $65
2        Antec Mini P180 Black Steel MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case     $85


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2009)

Nice price on that 6600

I'll take that 2400 Pro from you PM me your payment info


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Damnnn... where you get all that 'junk'?!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 3, 2009)

I got a performance question for my cruncher. Right now, I have my server which consists of an Opty 165 @2.7GHz, DFI LP nF4 board, and 2GB of ram. How would it compare to that of an E2200, a 775 compatible board, and 2-4GB of ram?

I lack a board for it.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

Dunno. Have never crunched AMD. Lowest down the food chain I went with Intel was an E4500 and found that all the C2D type chips crunch the same...faster the clock the more they crunch. Cache and so on does not seem to matter a great deal.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

So would a 3ghz E1200 do the same as a 3ghz E8400 then?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

Yep that's what I see. My E4500 @3ghz was the same as the X3320 or Q6600 at 3ghz core for core...obviously the quads produce twice as much. Tighter Timing RAM did make a slight difference in times. Going from RAID5 to Raptor to VelociRaptor to SSD has made no appreciable change in times.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103244&Tpk=9600
That's very tempting. I could swap the Biostar 740G board that can OC out of my server and replace it with the ASUS GeForce 6100 that can't OC and get that. I get I could get 4 2.8ghz crunching cores with it!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

Too bad the Intel Dual Socket setups are so pricey. There are a number of affordable AMD Quad sockets...but from what I can tell Crunching AMD is like folding ATI...terribly inefficient in comparision to the other options.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

Get me an intel 775 board and ill crunch intel.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

Teach me how to game and I'll build an AMD rig


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Teach me how to game and I'll build an AMD rig



Buy a game, install, play. 

Wheres my mobo?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

YGPM

I need frag coaching...I'm like the fat kid they pick last for the team...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> YGPM
> 
> I need frag coaching...I'm like the fat kid they pick last for the team...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

Seriously I get stuck. Never did finish HL2...always got pinned downed and gunned to death.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

I use nades when I think necessary and to my best to get headshots. Cover is your friend too.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

Just so everyone is aware, I dont have much spare parts to offer that are high end, but if someone is in need of some S939 stuff, I can give you parts. Everything I have is listed in my FS thread. Link is in sig.


----------



## loonym (May 5, 2009)

I offered this at XS and I'd like to give crunchers here the same shot. 1 x3360 $210 shipped. Team members only please.


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

I need DDR 400 to get the first WGG machine to fry back up and running LOL

Dual Core P4

I tried DDR333 but that didn't seem to fix the issue. I know it's the ram tho.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I need DDR 400 to get the first WGG machine to fry back up and running LOL
> 
> Dual Core P4
> 
> I tried DDR333 but that didn't seem to fix the issue. I know it's the ram tho.



I might have something for you. Are you talking laptop or desktop memory? I'll see what I have in my old Clawhammer rig.


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2009)

Desktop.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

I'll see what I can find


----------



## mx500torid (May 5, 2009)

I need some wireless adapters usb preferred but can use some pci


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I need some wireless adapters usb preferred but can use some pci



I have 2 available, including a cheap Encore and a netgear. You can have the encore for $5 shipped, and the Netgear for $12 shipped. LMK.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I need DDR 400 to get the first WGG machine to fry back up and running LOL
> 
> Dual Core P4
> 
> I tried DDR333 but that didn't seem to fix the issue. I know it's the ram tho.


Would DDR2 533 work?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 5, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Would DDR2 533 work?



Doubt it since there is a different placement in ram slots for DDR and DDR2.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Doubt it since there is a different placement in ram slots for DDR and DDR2.



brain fart.  I have some ddr's - from p4 m/b not sure if 400's - will check.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

It's raining so I cannot dig thorugh my totes (which are outside under the overhang of the shop) where I know I have some insane G skill DDR...

But I did locate a pair of Corsair CMX512 3200C2PT CL2. Will 1GB do ya?


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2009)

Can you tell from these pix?


----------



## mx500torid (May 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I have 2 available, including a cheap Encore and a netgear. You can have the encore for $5 shipped, and the Netgear for $12 shipped. LMK.



YGPM and thanks.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Get me an intel 775 board and ill crunch intel.



Did the board arrive yet?

I have a QX9650 I am offering to WCG TPU team members at *lower* than my FS thread pricing. (Listed at OCN for $400 shipped)

PM if you want a solid *4Ghz chip *that will run on almost any 775 board. That unlocked multi means no matter how crappy the board is as long as you can up the Vcore a touch you will have 4ghz or beyond load stable Cruncher.

The chip is in a P5E3 Premium WIfi at the moment.

I would be willing to give an awesome package deal price on CPU/Mobo/RAM for a team cruncher.


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

Thanks again Cyber! +!!!1


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

Should be there in another day. Mailed them off yesterday AM.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Did the board arrive yet?


Got here this morning. 

Thanks!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

Crunch On!


----------



## mx500torid (May 9, 2009)

Anyone have a 775 pentium D dual core lying around?


----------



## loonym (May 9, 2009)

Replacing all my i7 920 with D0 xeons, I'll have low priced ($210 shipped *crunchers only!*) C0 steppers fs very soon.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Anyone have a 775 pentium D dual core lying around?



I got one:

Pentium D 830 SL88S


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

loonym said:


> Replacing all my i7 920 with D0 xeons, I'll have low priced ($210 shipped *crunchers only!*) C0 steppers fs very soon.



A very tempting offer there m8........seriously thinking about it.


----------



## Charper2013 (May 9, 2009)

Anyone got any keyboards laying around???... I need keyboard and monitor left for my build.. already signed up and on the team..


----------



## loonym (May 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> A very tempting offer there m8........seriously thinking about it.


I'll be sure and give you a shot when they become available in a couple days. They'll go quick at that price and those xs crunchers are vultures.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 9, 2009)

God id love to have the money to throw together an i7 rig, but I also dont wanna deal with the heat.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

loonym said:


> I'll be sure and give you a shot when they become available in a couple days.


  Thanks 



loonym said:


> They'll go quick at that price and those xs crunchers are vultures.



I know cause I've seen a couple sold on there in a matter of minutes after posting


----------



## mrhuggles (May 11, 2009)

would it be against the rules of this thread to look for a trade here?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 11, 2009)

If anyone's got a Socket A mobo needing a CPU, I've got a T-Bird sitting in my basement in a box unused if anyone's interested in old-school crunchy.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2009)

I have an old eMachines Athlon XP machine that needs a HDD and maybe some DDR if anybody wants it.  Local pickup 92660 since I don't think it would be worth either of us paying to have it shipped.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Anyone got any keyboards laying around???... I need keyboard and monitor left for my build.. already signed up and on the team..



Charper2013 if you're just going to crunch with the new build, why not VNC to it?


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

Hey guys. I have a Q6600 GO (good early batch) that I'll sell to a dedicated cruncher for $115 shipped.


----------



## twilyth (May 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. I have a Q6600 GO (good early batch) that I'll sell to a dedicated cruncher for $115 shipped.



Bad Cruncher!!! BAD!


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Bad Cruncher!!! BAD!



LOL. It's for a good reason, to help finance a QX9650 crunchers. 

I'm also looking for a good s775 cooler, if someone has one for cheap.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> would it be against the rules of this thread to look for a trade here?


Hey if its for Crunchers and Crunchiung this is the place to make it happen.


----------



## PaulieG (May 15, 2009)

OK guys. Instead of going the QX9650 route, I just bought a second i7 920. So, by the end of next week, I should have 2 i7 920's crunching 24/7. I do need another x58 motherboard for this other rig. So, I'm wondering if anyone has an extra x58 motherboard that they might want to part with on the cheap. I've about hit my budget limit without my wife killing me. I've got $175 to work with here....


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2009)

When LoonyM starts selling off his 920's I bet there are gonna be a lot of people wanting X58s 

Me included


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> When LoonyM starts selling off his 920's I bet there are gonna be a lot of people wanting X58s
> 
> Me included



That is correct Sir, I have dibs on one of them


----------



## loonym (May 15, 2009)

I've been very lucky grabbing x58 boards off ebay. Made a couple real steals early on.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

I'm not so much sweating the boards cause I can also grab one from other forums (been eyeball-shopping them lately) cheap. I just want one of your i7's


----------



## loonym (May 15, 2009)

I was a bit irritated with lagoom. The order was placed last friday but it turns out they will not ship orders over $500 without confirmation and communication was slow. This delayed shipping and my order is not due here now until early next week.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

^^ and these are the Xeon procs right?


----------



## loonym (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, 4 W3520's. Estimated delivery is tuesday.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

$?

i want one.

anyone have a hard drive i can borrow or buy??


----------



## Charper2013 (May 17, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93634

45 Shipped For Crunchers only...


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

I need a 2GB set of DDR2. WCG destroyed a set of D9 Ballistix, so I need to replace them. Anyone with a really cheap set of DDR2 800/1066?


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I need a 2GB set of DDR2. WCG destroyed a set of D9 Ballistix, so I need to replace them. Anyone with a really cheap set of DDR2 800/1066?



Damn, I could have included them in that loot that you got today 2X1GB of Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4D, LMK if you want them


----------



## PaulieG (May 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Damn, I could have included them in that loot that you got today 2X1GB of Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4D, LMK if you want them



 Yeah, that would have been nice, but I didn't know it was dead until 2 days ago. Send me a PM with a price.


----------



## emuexport (May 22, 2009)

*Q6600 crunchers for sale to WCGers (AUS)*

Hi Guys I'm a fellow cruncher over at XS so just thought I'd post this up before trying other channels,

I'll be moving house shortly so I'd like to take the opportunity to resize my farm! 

I thought I'd give you guys the opportunity to grab them before I try and sell them elsewhere. These are all in Western Australia so outside australia ie to the USA I have approx postage costs below.

I have 5 x Q6600s (all G0s) Crunchers up for grabs but only for Crunchers.

1. Abit IP35-Pro (Heatsinks Bolt Modded as per on XS)
Q6600
Corsair DDR2 PC6400 2GB
Xigmatek S1283 CPU Heatsink with 120mm PWM fan
$350AUD ONO ($270USD)

2. Abit IP35-Pro (Heatsinks Bolt Modded as per on XS)
Q6600
Corsair DDR2 PC6400 2GB
Xigmatek S1283 CPU Heatsink with 120mm PWM fan
$350AUD ($270USD) ONO

3. J&W IP35Pro
Q6600
Corsair DDR2 PC6400 2GB
Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler with Fan of course
$375AUD ($290USD) ONO

4. Asus P5K Premium
Q6600
DDR800 G-Skill
Stock HS
$300AUD ($235USD) ONO

5. Asus P5Q
Q6600
DDR800 Not sure on brand
Stock HS
$300AUD ($235USD) ONO

I'd rather sell them as a set but if you'd like some of the parts or a different combination just let me know!

I have 3 x PCI-E GFX cards as well all fanless 8400GSs $50AUD each

Also have 4 x 430W Earthwatts PSUs.

Only posting here so WCG get first dibbs.

cheers,
Justin

P.s. hopefully someone is interested so at least they stay crunching as they have since I got them!

P.p.s So shipping costs to the USofA via Express Post International (4-7 business days) are:
up to 1kg is 20USD
1 - 2kg is 40USD
2 - 3kg is 50USD
and 10USD per kg after that.


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2009)

Wow that's a lot hardware and Quads


----------



## emuexport (May 22, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Wow that's a lot hardware and Quads



Yeah and I'm still holding on to three Quads 

Hopefully a fellow Cruncher would like one before I sell it on to those who aren't enlightened in WCG.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 22, 2009)

Someone get Mussels in here so he can go broke.


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Someone get Mussels in here so he can go broke.



and Buck_Nasty


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2009)

We have a forum for this.


----------

